
Ask HN: What is your shortlist for hot/popular/trendy Open Source Projects? - roder
Just looking for projects - feel free to give a reason why.
======
jodrellblank
Hot as in cool: Etherpad. Almost one of a kind, taken over and closed down
then open sourced after a large backlash. I think a good additional web
concept to join wikis and forums and sidebar-chats.

Are you looking for something to use or something to contribute to or what?

If you really care about popular and trendy, get some real data e.g. from
<http://sourceforge.net/softwaremap/> and be surprised that the most popular
of the past week are a package of Microsoft Fonts and an ERP, Accounting and
CRM app. The most popular of all time are eMule and Azaureus file sharing and
Sourceforge.net itself and the Crystal Space 3D SDK.

In fact the most webby looking one in the lists seems to be PHPMyAdmin, of all
things.

~~~
fizx
It's possible that all of the more trendy apps have moved to Github by now.

~~~
pjhyett
This page hasn't officially launched yet, but we're working on exposing
trending repos: <http://github.com/explore>

edit: naturally, 5 minutes after I wrote this we decided to go live with it
<http://news.ycombinator.com/edit?id=1069047>

------
ambulatorybird
LÖVE (<http://love2d.org/>) -- a 2d game library for Lua. It's simple, easy to
use, cross-platform, and allows for convenient distribution of finished
products.

(It's not really popular or trendy, but I think it's cool and I like it a
lot.)

~~~
cmars232
Thanks for new shiny thing! This does look cool.. what a great excuse for
learning Lua!

------
mbrubeck
WebKit/Chrome/V8 are leading the way in web standards implementation, with
Firefox/Gecko/TraceMonkey also doing lots of great stuff.

Haskell is really taking off, both in terms of compiler improvements and in
the size of the community and available libraries. I'm using it for several
projects now.

MagLev, LuaJIT, Unladen Swallow, and V8 (again) are all exciting because
they're bringing modern dynamic language VMs closer to Java-like (and
sometimes even C-like) speeds.

Android - my phone runs an open source OS, I can install software on it
without an app store, and it can run SSH, Python, and Lua. Sweet!

------
simonw
Redis - I wrote about why in October (
<http://simonwillison.net/2009/Oct/22/redis/> ) and it's gained some awesome
new features since then, including ordered sets and blocking fetch against
queues. It's a very different beast from the other stuff that gets branded as
NoSQL.

------
rictic
node.js (both the core and projects which build upon it)

~~~
clemesha
"I'd like to see Twisted take advantage of the hype around Node.js -- They're
the same! Except Twisted is mature and does more. And is Python"
-<http://twitter.com/progrium/status/7900106071>

~~~
jazzychad
sigh.. I know python is cool and all (and I know Jeff (progrium) somewhat),
but being able to do development in the front-end and backend with the same
language (javascript) makes things so much easier sometimes. I am by no means
a python expert (I'm still learning), but the two languages just feel
different, and I really really enjoy the prototypical/functional nature of
javascript. Maybe python has this as well, and I'm just missing it? Anyway,
node.js deserves all the hype it is getting.

------
abscondment
Clojure, Redis

~~~
antirez
and you can play with both at the same time with redis-clojure:
<http://github.com/ragnard/redis-clojure> that is, Clojure library for Redis.

------
nathanwdavis
MongoDB

~~~
milestinsley
+1 for MongoDB. I love in particular the lack of structured schema meaning you
can arbitrarily modify records without migrating the DB.

Also there's a growing, awesome community.

------
huwshimi
Django

------
rmanocha
Django & jQuery - These two tools have made web development fun for me, again.

Clojure/Lisp - I've had a Lisp like language on my languages-to-learn to-do
list for long

Redis - Looks like an excellent NoSQL DB to begin learning this new concept
with.

------
bradfordw
Languages: Clojure, plt scheme and (I guess a little) newLISP.

"noSQL": Riak, MongoDB, Redis, (I think the "new-ness" has worn off CouchDB")

Trendy: node.js, ruby on rails, django, lift

*Really any "web framework that promises to make development easier"

------
mattdennewitz
mongodb, mongoengine, redis, node, tornado, neo4j, django

want to play with openframeworks and cvtypes, but haven't had time

------
qw
Jakarta. It may not be hot and trendy, but it's certainly popular

Edit: To the persons who downvoted me. I was not being sarcastic. I use stuff
from the Jakarta project on a daily basis.

~~~
jodrellblank
I didn't downvote you for sarcasm, I had the plan to downvote everyone who
posted

{project}

regardless of whether I like or dislike the project, and equally upvote
everyone who posted

{project because .. reasons or thoughts or justifications or content which
took some time to write ..}

But hardly anyone seems to have bothered, and I feel mean now so I've stopped.
:/

------
mchadwick
The Linux kernel (Popular. Not hot nor trendy). Over the past 12 months, I've
touched Redis, Node.js, Clojure, and a few others on this list, but nothing
blows my mind more than learning a new system call or OS feature.

Learn the exact copy on write semantics of forking (What happens to file
handles? Threads? How does the OS know a paged needs to be copied?), copy two
file descriptors with splice, put something in shared memory, move messages
over an IPC queue.

------
andyjdavis
If you have any interest/connection with education then <http://moodle.org>

It's used by millions of people all over the world
(<http://moodle.org/stats/>) and is helping to make education more accessible.

------
jasonlbaptiste
XBMC

------
christefano
I don't know about hot and trendy, but these are a few open source projects
that come to mind that make my life and work much, much easier:

    
    
      Drupal
      jQuery (included in Drupal)
      Xdebug
      EtherPad
      Adium
      Miro
      Quicksilver
      Clyppan

------
profquail
Math.NET Numerics: <http://numerics.mathdotnet.com/>

Merging of the two largest open-source .NET math libraries...should be an
excellent library when it's complete.

------
rubinelli
Hadoop and subprojects, specially Pig. It may be written in the unsexiest of
languages, but if you have lots of data and need flexibility to do anything
you want with it, Hadoop is your best friend.

------
olalonde
jQuery

------
ashleyw
Ruby on Rails, node.js, MongoDB, jQuery, Webkit, Sinatra, HAML+SASS

------
olalonde
Ruby on Rails

------
jrussbowman
Tornado and mongodb... primarily beause I'm using them to develop my side
project. Also have interests in Cassandra and seeing what happens with it in
the future.

------
siong1987
Cramp - <http://m.onkey.org/2010/1/7/introducing-cramp>

Ruby equivalent of Tornado?

------
Ixiaus
PHP, KohanaPHP; Python; PLT-Scheme; Erlang/OTP; PostgreSQL; Apache, Lighttpd;
Emacs; Firefox.

Those are the essentials - I'm sure there is more.

------
Nyarly
<http://monotone.ca> There's more to distributed VCS than Git.

------
kls
Dojo They have a comprehensive toolkit for building complex web-app front
ends.

------
Rabidgremlin
Boxee <http://www.boxee.tv/>

------
adam-_-
Redis, node.js & sinatra

~~~
adam-_-
Also I'm a fan of Catalyst but it's not necessarily hot and trendy...

------
roder
Riak

------
kylemathews
Drupal, jQuery, Chrome

------
lunatech
Hadoop, Hive, Scribe

------
b-man
plt scheme

~~~
Ixiaus
I like PLT a lot - DrScheme is a great environment; the stepper is such a
crucial tool, especially since I'm still in the learning stage.

------
recurser
Mogilefs, transmission & django

------
clofresh
couchdb

------
jacquesm
clojure

squeak

------
nathanwdavis
COBOL :)

~~~
there
<http://www.coboloncogs.org/INDEX.HTM>

------
jaggs
hobo

